# A systematic approach for a Type "A"



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

OK everyone, I am relly looking for some help here. After award winning f ups there is a new pup arriving in late May. I am doing things differently this time, what an expensive hobby yikes! As a typical type"a" I am looking for opinions on what excercises to do first and what goals they will accomplish, lists and goals make me crazy excited probably just like the new ipad makes techies want to touch themselves 8-[ 

Do I focus on attention first? Good positioning for the future heel? Rag work and play? Neutralizing the pup to people and dogs? Markers? What would you say? My system will start with an outdoor kenneled dog, structured and regular play/work at the same time everyday, crate and car traiining. 

What is your foundation, how much and with what end result and goal in mind?

My goals are as follows 2 years old -Brevet.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"My goals are as follows 2 years old -Brevet."

_why at 2 years old- they are allowed to attempt the Brevet very early- I believe Hugo was 11 months old when he got his Brevet-

I started training our pups at 6 weeks old, exposing to the rag, the ball, etc -lots of fun,fun,fun-different flooring, sounds- brought him to Home Depot, lots of noises etc there-people wanting to pet him...all good positive experiences, then during training he was on the field in the crate hearing gun fire bamboo etc....started positions up on an elevated surface,walking up the A-frame, started teaching the object guard-took him to the kids playground....
as long as all the experiences are positive,and keep them safe from falling or hurting themselves- it is a good thing they are like sponges.I stay away from the doggie parks, because I don't know the other dogs and don't want any aggressive ones approaching the pups, but we always had enough dogs of our own around-or those that I was boarding. Good Luck


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> _"My goals are as follows 2 years old -Brevet."_
> 
> why at 2 years old- they are allowed to attempt the Brevet very early- I believe Hugo was 11 months old when he got his Brevet-
> 
> ...


2 gives me 2 years max. I will usually not attempt something again if I fail at it by missing my goals. 8-[ Its a huge personality fault :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kat LaPlante said:


> 2 gives me 2 years max. I will usually not attempt something again if I fail at it by missing my goals. 8-[ Its a huge personality fault :roll::roll::roll:


Better see if you can get your deposit back, that is a huge fault.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Better see if you can get your deposit back, that is a huge fault.


What deposit?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

You said in a post somewhere you're getting a pup this spring to train, people usually reserve with a deposit.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There wouldn't be one person here that would be here if we let failure shut us down.
Failure builds character!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

my dog and i failed our first AKC CD trial, but passed the second. so what. you fail, you learn what you need to improve on, then you do it again but better than before. failure hardens your resolve and increases motivation to not fail again. I know i will fail several things with my working dog, in fact i am almost planning on it, but who cares. when we fail at a trial we will train harder and get better.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> There wouldn't be one person here that would be here if we let failure shut us down.
> Failure builds character!


 Oh, yea Bob, I tell you in one post your are a a fount of knowledge ....then you drop a bomb like this just because it sounds good. There was a day there was something to be learned from failure but not today or tomorrow. Kat was brought up in an all possy world and can't handle failure or critisizm. Brings back memories of things like Columbine. Sorry about the all possy shot Bob. It is morning once again.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Oh, yea Bob, I tell you in one post your are a a fount of knowledge ....then you drop a bomb like this just because it sounds good. There was a day there was something to be learned from failure but not today or tomorrow. Kat was brought up in an all possy world and can't handle failure or critisizm. Brings back memories of things like Columbine. Sorry about the all possy shot Bob. It is morning once again.


 
Ha Ha Ha, I don't wear trench coats, and I was always a candidate for a good A## kicking when I needed it and lived at home. Although, I do like to be proficient at things before I bring it to the publics attention. Just suits me well to practice fail learn practice fail learn......practice learn succeed, compete, success. I am a private person, and I appreciate things more when they are done well. If that means taking a bit longer to be proficient then so be it. I guess what I could have said is, I will avoid public failure due to arrogance at any cost. 

But No, I am NOT a spoiled brat who wont tolerate failure. Admittedly though critsizm is always difficult.:wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Better see if you can get your deposit back, that is a huge fault.


 
Couldn't agree more!! If your going to dabble in dogs, sport, LE, competitve or hobby, you have to understand and be able to accept failure at some point, if not you will never succeed at anything. If you quit or frustrate easily, so will the dog. After all nobody is perfect and it is a dog!!!!!!!!

Enjoy the time spent training, train hard, accept the failures, learn, move on, grow and compete again, if not then don't get a dog!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope your new pup teaches you about failure, and who's fault it is.

Start by playing with your pup, and being his best friend first. This should be the first few months.

Then, start by teaching the dog basics. Put a good foundation of heel, sit, down, stand.

Find a club to help you, and go as often as you can. Don't push, teach.

Get rid of your impatience, and your fear of others seeing you fail.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kat LaPlante said:


> ... As a typical type"a" I am looking for opinions on what excercises to do first and what goals they will accomplish, ...Do I focus on attention first? Good positioning for the future heel? Rag work and play? Neutralizing the pup to people and dogs? Markers? What would you say? My system will start with an outdoor kenneled dog, structured and regular play/work at the same time everyday, crate and car traiining.
> 
> What is your foundation, how much and with what end result and goal in mind?
> 
> My goals are as follows 2 years old -Brevet.


Type "A"...I know it well. Start by putting yourself LAST this time. Next, think before you speak or act. Man, I think I lost ya!!!

Forget markers, heeling, rags, rugs, and all that JUNK. Try being a respected pack leader and a trusted friend to your puppy. TOP DAWG always. Lots of this blah, blah, blah in this post is nothing but control stuff. Would you control a baby? Nope!

Everyday should be an adventure in learning and trust. Build on each as each is a stone to the foundation to correct learning! If the puppy can't trust you, how can you expect it to work for you and do blind OB?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You should always post after me howard, I look ****ing genius even more than usual when you do.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Type "A"...I know it well. Start by putting yourself LAST this time. Next, think before you speak or act. Man, I think I lost ya!!!
> 
> Forget markers, heeling, rags, rugs, and all that JUNK. Try being a respected pack leader and a trusted friend to your puppy. TOP DAWG always. Lots of this blah, blah, blah in this post is nothing but control stuff. Would you control a baby? Nope!
> 
> Everyday should be an adventure in learning and trust. Build on each as each is a stone to the foundation to correct learning! If the puppy can't trust you, how can you expect it to work for you and do blind OB?


Howard and Jeff, I always look forward to your responses, although so many posts on the forum bring insight and the ability to learn on so many levels, my brain appreciates the obvious knowledge and brevity put forth in a way that only the male brain can. Well, I 've committed to this now so I am looking toward a new level of flexibility and patience, relationship building and tenacity. From what I see it will be as difficult a task to round out my charachter as it will to work properly with the dog. :-k


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Teach the pup failure...then it can trust you! LOL...nice one. 
_Hey mom can I help cook steaks? <takes the arm and places it on the grill> see that's called pain, never touch a hot surface! _


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Have you thought about contacting Tamara and seeing if there are any spots left in their Ellis seminar in March? Maybe it would give you some ideas.


----------

